# ACT State Sponsorship



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

So my friend got an ACT sponsorship 176SS PR visa, good, and now he finds out that 90% of the Jobs in canberra/ACT require Security clearance that only Australian citizens can get. I looked this up and it seems to be true for the most part. 

So now he can't get a job and he looks something like this:

:deadhorse: 


any suggestions, can he self-exile to nearby NSW ?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

interesting! i didn't even know this.
what if he applies to jobs, prints out applications as proof he applied to those jobs, proof of getting declined because they ask for PR FIRST, and you STILL can't get out the the "2 year moral obligation"?!?!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> So my friend got an ACT sponsorship 176SS PR visa, good, and now he finds out that 90% of the Jobs in canberra/ACT require Security clearance that only Australian citizens can get. I looked this up and it seems to be true for the most part.
> 
> So now he can't get a job and he looks something like this:
> 
> ...


Then he might be really in trouble... has he sorted out this situation now or still the same? http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> So my friend got an ACT sponsorship 176SS PR visa, good, and now he finds out that 90% of the Jobs in canberra/ACT require Security clearance that only Australian citizens can get. I looked this up and it seems to be true for the most part.
> 
> So now he can't get a job and he looks something like this:
> 
> ...


Although I don't have any suggestions, but would like to thank you for sharing this info, it tremendously helpful, as I was also thinking to apply for ACT/ Canberra, only I was not sure about IT jobs, but searching on job sites, it returned more IT jobs than in South Australia, so decided to go with Canberra instead of applying for SA, but now I will not apply for same. Will try for getting 7.0 in IELTS in all courses so that I can get NSW or Victoria ss.

Agh! didn't knew getting 7.00 in IELTS will be that tough....never knew my english is that poor...huh


----------



## IceMan1000 (Jan 26, 2013)

Riza2012 said:


> So my friend got an ACT sponsorship 176SS PR visa, good, and now he finds out that 90% of the Jobs in canberra/ACT require Security clearance that only Australian citizens can get. I looked this up and it seems to be true for the most part.
> 
> So now he can't get a job and he looks something like this:
> 
> ...


Hi Riza 2012,

Its been 9 months since you posted this. Can you let us know if your friend got a relevant IT Job there and when he got it?

I am also planning on applying for Canberra state sponsorship as a Software tester and noted that most of Jobs listed in seek.com.au do state that you need Security clearance or be an Australian citizen. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

IceMan1000 said:


> Hi Riza 2012,
> 
> Its been 9 months since you posted this. Can you let us know if your friend got a relevant IT Job there and when he got it?
> 
> ...


this is true,


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, 90% of the jobs are in federal govt dept and needs security clearance, hence its only for Australian citizens... 
there is still 10 % jobs which are non govt, you need to fight for that....


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

deepuz said:


> yes, 90% of the jobs are in federal govt dept and needs security clearance, hence its only for Australian citizens...
> there is still 10 % jobs which are non govt, you need to fight for that....


It is a news for me . I was planning to obtain ACT SS.
Thanks for the info, Sandy.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

nothing to worry Sandy, I have networked with some people in Canberra and its not that bad... the number of applicants per job opening is less when compared to Sydney and Melbourne.. so hope for the best


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Hi Deepuz, 

Firstly, i would like to state that its comforting to know about another Bangalore'an in ACT. 

I have started my application and processes for moving to Australia. However, as you would know, there are a lot of apprehensions. The long waiting periods is also very disturbing. 

I have applied for ACT SS on 22 Apr 13 and they confirmed the payment on 26th Apr 13. Do you know how long it would take for ACT to get back with the results? 
EOI was lodged and i have an EOI Id as well. 

Secondly, is it really very difficult to get a job in Canberra? Is it not possible to work at any job that is available while we search for a job in our chosen occupation? 

Thanking you in advance. 

Regards,
THT


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Tht, 

nice to know you... please PM me your contact details... would like to get in touch with you...

ACT nowadays taking exactly 30 working days to give the nomination..... so you should get it in 1st week of June or so..

yes looks like very difficult to find a job there... and yes you can do any job until you find one in your field or forever  ...


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

ACT SS is probably the silliest. Quite true. Most of the jobs are funded by the federal government and only citizens may apply. 

Moreover, Canberra weather is horrible!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

melloncollie said:


> ACT SS is probably the silliest. Quite true. Most of the jobs are funded by the federal government and only citizens may apply.
> 
> Moreover, Canberra weather is horrible!


What you mean by horrible weather? can you explain a bit...

also is the job scenario that bad???


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

deepuz said:


> What you mean by horrible weather? can you explain a bit...
> 
> also is the job scenario that bad???


Maybe I spoke a bit too strongly ... about the climate, Canberra is an inland city. Probably the only real inland city in Australia (All other major cities are coastal). Due to this, the weather is more "continental" I suppose. There are large swings of temperature between day and night. The climate is generally dry and can get really freezing cold in winters. And then there are thunderstorms in the warm season. Not my cup of tea, but some people I know love that kind of climate. 

Right now, the job scene isn't very rosy anywhere in Australia, I guess. Most of the openings I have seen in the last year or so for ACT were all govt. funded jobs and required citizenship as a condition of application. I am sure there must have been other openings where a PR might do as well, but I just haven't happened to seen any. The fact that they are letting people immigrate to ACT on certain skill lists must mean that - in some way - demand is larger than the supply. Hence, eventually one stands a fair chance of landing a job under normal circumstances. 

It's just that I would have chosen a larger market like NSW or VIC to improve my chances of employment (depends also upon one's field of expertise, of course). I suppose you would retort to that saying a larger market also means more competition ....


----------



## Patch0881 (May 15, 2013)

What if person gets SS, stays in Canberra and doesn't get a job. Is he eligible for state benefits? And how can he move to Melbourne or Sydney in less than 2 years?


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

What does it mean" Security clearance or be an Australian citizen" ? I have applied for 189 visa, so once I am in Aus, cant I apply for all the jobs?


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

*Security Clearance*



deepuz said:


> yes, 90% of the jobs are in federal govt dept and needs security clearance, hence its only for Australian citizens...
> there is still 10 % jobs which are non govt, you need to fight for that....


Hello,

I am a software tester and comes under 190 sub-class for immigration. Does security clearance required if we go for ACT?

What are the best states for software tester?

Please clarify!

Regards,
Vamsi


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Hi Deepuz, sorry for the long delay, i didnt really expect such a quick reply. However, i believe that by now you must be in ACT. and i am not sure, if you would be following this forum.

However, how do i PM you, i tried searching the site, but could not get the infor. If anyone know, please let me know. 
Tht


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

can u guys post your exp


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

hardly any jobs here...please choose your state wisely..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

there is no other choice deepuz. are u there now? is it only IT you are talking about?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, I am in Canberra, there are only some casual\part time jobs available here and for that lot of university students are there... so tough to get in to those as well....


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

deepuz said:


> yes, I am in Canberra, there are only some casual\part time jobs available here and for that lot of university students are there... so tough to get in to those as well....


Hello Deepuz,

How is the situation out there?? Its a month you are there.. please can you share your experience .. i heard July to sept is the best time to arrive in ACT for jobs.. whats your take??.

I am sure many people will know what to expect when they arrive in ACT.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

deepuz said:


> yes, I am in Canberra, there are only some casual\part time jobs available here and for that lot of university students are there... so tough to get in to those as well....



Hello Deepuz,
Its been a long time that u posted on this page. Could you please share ur exp.? How is the IT Support market in ACT/Canberra (as most of the jobs are for Aus. citizens or require security clearance)? I am planning to move to ACT by July 2014. Do you suggest going for sponsorship from ACT? Also, I read this somewehere... "PR is eligible to apply for state government positions. Only the federal government positions are out of bound coz we are not citizen." is it true? if yes, how many % jobs are we left with to apply?


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

*Act ss*

Hi friends,

i have applied for act ss on 17-jan-2014. Till today no reply from the department. Pls suggest what should i do...how much time its gonna take...??


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

*Act ss*

hi friends

earlier my category was open its still open but its going to be closed on 24th feb. and my state nomination is already in queue 
....does the updated list going to effect my case??? please please plase help me and reply me!!! 



*act ss applied*[/B] on 17th-Feb-2014


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends
> 
> earlier my category was open its still open but its going to be closed on 24th feb. and my state nomination is already in queue
> ....does the updated list going to effect my case??? please please plase help me and reply me!!!
> ...



Hey friend,
You are in a wrong thread. Please post ur queries in ACT SS submitted page... many people have already submitted their nomination to ACT & awaiting their results.... You can get helpful info there.... 
@ur case, the new list for ACT will be enforced from 24th feb. So all applicants who have already submitted their appli. will be treated as per the status of their ANZSCO Code on the date they applied..... if ur code was open when u applied, the new list should not hamper you....


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks bro...

that was very quick and helpful too...!!


----------



## Yar (Aug 14, 2015)

Dear all,

I have applied for state sponsorship from canberra on 20th July 2015. But still no respond from them. Did any of you know why this is getting so late and is there anything i can do?


----------



## kholoudmanlucu (Jan 11, 2016)

Yar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have applied for state sponsorship from canberra on 20th July 2015. But still no respond from them. Did any of you know why this is getting so late and is there anything i can do?


Hi, I applied mine last January 2, 2016 for 190 SS through family sponsorship. Is our occupation open in ACT?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2017)

hi guys i have a question. can offshore candidate apply before july 2017 . I heard it is closed for overseas candidates till July 2017 as mentioned on the website as well. However, what about overseas candidates who have close ties ( such as family) with canberra, can they apply now? please advise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2017)

*overseas candidates to canberra*

Can overseas candidates who have close ties with canberra such as family, can apply for ACT sponsorship now? or they have to wait also till July 2017. please advise


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

any one dealing with ACT now for SS..... ?????/?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

hi hi... i am waiting for ACT for SS. EOI and Nomination lodged on 10th July. As per ACT website, they are processing 12 July overseas applications. Till now, I have yet to receive CO allocation. Any history in the past with direct invite without CO allocation? Or have to wait for CO allocation follow by assessment and invite?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> hi hi... i am waiting for ACT for SS. EOI and Nomination lodged on 10th July. As per ACT website, they are processing 12 July overseas applications. Till now, I have yet to receive CO allocation. Any history in the past with direct invite without CO allocation? Or have to wait for CO allocation follow by assessment and invite?




That's very good question. Don't know how they are assessing things now. In past , some people got direct nomination. Some people got CO allocated followed by immediate approval within 3-4 days. Maybe now things have changed now and they will be slow due to new fresh applications and clearing previous backlog. I'm in same situation as you and waiting also for CO allocation 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Civil Engineer*



Austimmiacnt said:


> That's very good question. Don't know how they are assessing things now. In past , some people got direct nomination. Some people got CO allocated followed by immediate approval within 3-4 days. Maybe now things have changed now and they will be slow due to new fresh applications and clearing previous backlog. I'm in same situation as you and waiting also for CO allocation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Dear I have also applied for state nomination on the same date.....Please inform me if u receive any update regarding ur case, I will inform u about my case.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Sajjad137 said:


> Austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> > That's very good question. Don't know how they are assessing things now. In past , some people got direct nomination. Some people got CO allocated followed by immediate approval within 3-4 days. Maybe now things have changed now and they will be slow due to new fresh applications and clearing previous backlog. I'm in same situation as you and waiting also for CO allocation
> ...


I've got my CO allocation today.


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

*03 August 2017*



EthanHan said:


> hi hi... i am waiting for ACT for SS. EOI and Nomination lodged on 10th July. As per ACT website, they are processing 12 July overseas applications. Till now, I have yet to receive CO allocation. Any history in the past with direct invite without CO allocation? Or have to wait for CO allocation follow by assessment and invite?




Dear I have also applied for state nomination on the same date.....Please inform me if u receive any update regarding ur case, I will inform u about my case.


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> I've got my CO allocation today.


Congratulations....brother can u tell me exact date when u applied for state nomination? Also ur occupation and point detail. I am a civil engineer with 55 points.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Sajjad137 said:


> Dear I have also applied for state nomination on the same date.....Please inform me if u receive any update regarding ur case, I will inform u about my case.


I've just got CO allocation today. 

:fingerscrossed: for nomination soon..


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Sajjad137 said:


> Congratulations....brother can u tell me exact date when u applied for state nomination? Also ur occupation and point detail. I am a civil engineer with 55 points.


Applied - 10th July
Payment Acknowledged - 12th July
CO allocated - 03rd August
Mechanical Engineer with 55 points


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> I've just got CO allocation today.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: for nomination soon..


Bro can u tell me about ur occupation and point details please.....


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Applied - 10th July
> Payment Acknowledged - 12th July
> CO allocated - 03rd August
> Mechanical Engineer with 55 points


Best of luck for ur next procedure ans also plz pray for me as well.....


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Applied - 10th July
> Payment Acknowledged - 12th July
> CO allocated - 03rd August
> Mechanical Engineer with 55 points


BrO I am still waiting for the assignment of Case Officer....any suggestion?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Sajjad137 said:


> EthanHan said:
> 
> 
> > Applied - 10th July
> ...


So long as your received acknowledgement on payment from ACT, your turn will come. Don't worry.


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> So long as your received acknowledgement on payment from ACT, your turn will come. Don't worry.



Actually I have hired a consultant for my case and he told me that in case of consultant no confirmation of payment is received....


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Sajjad137 said:


> EthanHan said:
> 
> 
> > So long as your received acknowledgement on payment from ACT, your turn will come. Don't worry.
> ...


I am not sure about this as I never use agent before. Seniors here might be able to advise you on this.


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> I am not sure about this as I never use agent before. Seniors here might be able to advise you on this.


Bro I have also been assigned with a CO today.....Please tell me how much time is required to state nomination.......


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Athen r u already there in Australia or applied from India


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> So long as your received acknowledgement on payment from ACT, your turn will come. Don't worry.


Dear Mate, I have been assigned with a case officer on 8th August.....Can u tell me please that how much further time is required for state nomination.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Sajjad137 said:


> EthanHan said:
> 
> 
> > So long as your received acknowledgement on payment from ACT, your turn will come. Don't worry.
> ...


There are a few people who have CO assigned in end July. None of them have any update yet. I was assigned CO on 3rd August and no news till then. So, I guess you got to wait for those people on their updates first...


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> There are a few people who have CO assigned in end July. None of them have any update yet. I was assigned CO on 3rd August and no news till then. So, I guess you got to wait for those people on their updates first...


What notification you got upon CO allocation? Was it in immi account OR via email OR via both?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> EthanHan said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few people who have CO assigned in end July. None of them have any update yet. I was assigned CO on 3rd August and no news till then. So, I guess you got to wait for those people on their updates first...
> ...


Email.


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> There are a few people who have CO assigned in end July. None of them have any update yet. I was assigned CO on 3rd August and no news till then. So, I guess you got to wait for those people on their updates first...


Thanks...Please inform me about ur nomination if u receive it on my email address if u don't mind....... <[B]SNIP[/B]>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> There are a few people who have CO assigned in end July. None of them have any update yet. I was assigned CO on 3rd August and no news till then. So, I guess you got to wait for those people on their updates first...


Dear EthanHan, Did u found anything updated regarding ur case after CO allocation.....


----------



## K Haider (Aug 7, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Applied - 10th July
> Payment Acknowledged - 12th July
> CO allocated - 03rd August
> Mechanical Engineer with 55 points


Hi Ethan,

I almost have the same profile like you as we both fall in the same category of 2335, please let me know if there is any update on your invitation.

Applied: 24 July 2017
Payment confirmation: same
CO allocated: waiting 
Industrial Engineer with 55 points


----------

